# cyclogest itchy!!



## ruby k (Jun 2, 2004)

hi all
i have been taking cyclogest pessaries since wednesday eve, and today (sunday) it is making me itch like mad!! it feels like i've got thrush - anyone else had this? wonder if i should start using the back door - but then am concerned to do this, as have not 'been' for a few days and feel constipated too...SORRY if tmi  
Any comments gratefully received
love ruby xx


----------



## ruby k (Jun 2, 2004)

ps they seems very messy too - is this normal? Sorry its my first time with all this...


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

I have heard that other girls have a reaction to cyclogest up the front door, i would use the back door !  The drug is absorbed very quickly ( i hear ) so shouldn't worry about being constipated.  Plus - I believe they are less messy when used at the back door. 

I am using them for the first time very soon and will use the back door   I am prone to thrush so wouldn't risk it

Good Luck xx


----------



## NICKY101 (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi ruby, i too have noticed slight itching although not too severe and also suffering from a touch of constipation. It shouldn't make any difference if you use the "other" end but if it doesn't settle then let clinic know. Any other symptoms of thrush apart form itching. Your body has already been through so much it wouldn't be that unlikely. However if you are sensitive to the pessaries then the clinic may want to give you progesterone in another form. all the best for the 18th testing myself on the 16th


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Ruby.....welcome 

Here's the link to the 2ww list:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=35825.msg428273#msg428273 

Good luck to you hun......loads of babydust,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## ruby k (Jun 2, 2004)

hey thanks girls!
I'll see how i get on and maybe start using the 'other' entrance!! 
i'm excited to be on that list, thanks lizzyb!!
don't think i'll last until the 18th without doing a test - it seems ages away, and i am already paranoid that my af will come early...which i know is pointless as we can't change anything at the stage can we...
 to everyone!
love ruby k xx


----------



## NutNut (Jul 18, 2005)

I have been using the back door as read that the front door is messy etc. When I spoke to my clinic the other day I mentioned I was worried that they wouldn't work once I had a bowel movement (how polite!) and she said that the body absorbes the Progesterone within 20 mins so not to worry.

HTH!

Best of luck with your 2ww!

Nicky xx


----------

